# Dell PowerEdge 1950



## PacketMan (Dec 16, 2015)

I have an opportunity to buy a Dell PowerEdge 1950 with the following components for dirt cheap.  I realize its an older platform, but thinking it would make a great gaming server for the kids and maybe I might try to use it for some tinkering around.  (I hear its a pretty loud and power hungry server to leave on all the time in your home .)

Dell PowerEdge 1950
2x quad-core 2.66GHz Xeon E5430 Harpertown processors
16 GB RAM
2x 143GB SAS hard drives

Although I am going to inquire to see if the server can be set up for SATA drives.

I did a search in the forum and only discussion I found was some issue back in the Release 7 days.  General speaking would I have good success in getting FreeBSD 10.1 or 10.2 -RELEASE installed, NIC working, SATA drives working (assuming I can get this puppy with SATA connectors), etc.  Anything else I should be aware of?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2015)

It should run FreeBSD just fine. It's probably even a bit overkill for a game server but that really depends on the game of course. It should also be capable of running bhyve. That would allow you to do much more on that one machine. 

And I can confirm it's a loud and power hungry beast


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks SirDice. Hmm bhyve(8) eh... Been thinking about that VM stuff a bit. SDN (software defined networking) is the rage in my industry now, and the vendors are telling me and my colleagues to spin up some VMs and start playing with it.  I've been thinking about doing that for various reasons, some related to certifications too.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 18, 2015)

PacketMan said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a Dell PowerEdge 1950 with the following components for dirt cheap.  I realize its an older platform, but thinking it would make a great gaming server for the kids and maybe I might try to use it for some tinkering around.  (I hear its a pretty loud and power hungry server to leave on all the time in your home .)


You might want to look at systems in the Rx10 family, which is 2 generations newer. I'm using a number of R710 systems and they are a lot more efficient than the older boxes. The Rx10s are the last generation that used actual hardware, rather than licenses, for things like iDRAC Enterprise.


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 19, 2016)

Terry_Kennedy said:


> The Rx10s are the last generation that used actual hardware, rather than licenses, for things like iDRAC Enterprise.



I can get that Dell PowerEdge 1950 for $50 cdn.  What's this license this? Is that only for iDRAC out of band management? I won't be needing that.


----------



## Oko (Feb 19, 2016)

Dude that is old hardware which eats electricity. You can get nice embedded celeron based motherboards here in US for under $50. I just built a really nice NAS server for $150 plus the cost of HDDs. It is using about 15w of electricity.


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm only gonna use it as a game server, and will try it as a ports-mgmt/synth builder, and tinker with bhyve(8) too. Its a complete unit, not just a motherboard.  It might be powered up for an hour or two every month or so.


----------



## protocelt (Feb 20, 2016)

PacketMan, I say go for it. It's actual server hardware so IMO should provide a good learning experience even if it is older hardware. I've been considering picking up some older server hardware myself to tinker with.


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 27, 2016)

Server purchased and FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE installed.  I have no clue how the hardware and/or SAS RAID is set up....gonna learn that soon.  Seller told me I can turn on virtual machine options in the BIOS. So far so good.....and with the fans revving up my power meter indicates close to 300 watts.


----------



## PacketMan (Mar 12, 2016)

SirDice said:


> It should also be capable of running bhyve.



Apparently not.  I enabled vt support in the bios, but I don't see the POPCNT processor feature flag on the Features2 line and EPT and UG on the VT-x line.  VT-x line shows HLT, and PAUSE.

EDIT a day later:  Got VirtualBox up and running, and now tinkering with installing guests.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## coolhandluke (Mar 23, 2016)

PacketMan said:


> Server purchased and FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE installed.  I have no clue how the hardware and/or SAS RAID is set up....gonna learn that soon.  Seller told me I can turn on virtual machine options in the BIOS. So far so good.....and with the fans revving up my power meter indicates close to 300 watts.



PacketMan,

I know you said you plan to only power this machine on occasionally. The next time that you do, would you mind posting the output from `dmesg`?

`pciconf -l -v` would be helpful as well, but I don't want to trouble you too much.

Like you, I've got an opportunity to pick up a few of these machines for next to nothing. They aren't going anywhere, however, and I'm not in any rush. Thanks for letting us know that 10.2 runs just fine on them!


----------



## PacketMan (Mar 23, 2016)

coolhandluke said:


> ...The next time that you do, would you mind posting the output from `dmesg`?
> 
> `pciconf -l -v` would be helpful as well...



I will likely be turning the server on soon.  What specifically you are looking for?


----------



## coolhandluke (Mar 25, 2016)

Hardware details


----------



## PacketMan (Mar 29, 2016)

coolhandluke said:


> PacketMan,
> 
> I know you said you plan to only power this machine on occasionally. The next time that you do, would you mind posting the output from `dmesg`?
> 
> ...




`$ pciconf -l -v`

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x80868086 chip=0x25c08086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '5000X Chipset Memory Controller Hub'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:2:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x25e28086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 2'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib7@pci0:0:3:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x25e38086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 3'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib8@pci0:0:4:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x25f88086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x8 Port 4-5'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib9@pci0:0:5:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x25e58086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 5'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib10@pci0:0:6:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x25f98086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x8 Port 6-7'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib11@pci0:0:7:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x25e78086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 7'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
hostb1@pci0:0:16:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x01b31028 chip=0x25f08086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
hostb2@pci0:0:16:1:   class=0x060000 card=0x01b31028 chip=0x25f08086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:16:2:   class=0x060000 card=0x01b31028 chip=0x25f08086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
hostb4@pci0:0:17:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x80868086 chip=0x25f18086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
hostb5@pci0:0:19:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x80868086 chip=0x25f38086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
hostb6@pci0:0:21:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x80868086 chip=0x25f58086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
hostb7@pci0:0:22:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x80868086 chip=0x25f68086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
pcib12@pci0:0:28:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x01b31028 chip=0x26908086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
uhci0@pci0:0:29:0:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x01b31028 chip=0x26888086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:29:1:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x01b31028 chip=0x26898086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:29:2:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x01b31028 chip=0x268a8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
uhci3@pci0:0:29:3:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x01b31028 chip=0x268b8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:29:7:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x01b31028 chip=0x268c8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset EHCI USB2 Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
pcib14@pci0:0:30:0:   class=0x060401 card=0x00000000 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0xd9 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801 PCI Bridge'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:   class=0x060100 card=0x00000000 chip=0x26708086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset LPC Interface Controller'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:1:   class=0x01018a card=0x01b31028 chip=0x269e8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '631xESB/632xESB IDE Controller'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = ATA
pcib2@pci0:4:0:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x35008086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Upstream Port'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib6@pci0:4:0:3:   class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x350c8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express to PCI-X Bridge'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:5:0:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x35108086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E1'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:5:1:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x35148086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E2'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:6:0:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x01031166 rev=0xc3 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Broadcom'
  device  = 'EPB PCI-Express to PCI-X Bridge'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
bce0@pci0:7:0:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x01b31028 chip=0x164c14e4 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Broadcom Corporation'
  device  = 'NetXtreme II BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
mfi0@pci0:1:0:0:   class=0x010400 card=0x1f0c1028 chip=0x00601000 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'LSI Logic / Symbios Logic'
  device  = 'MegaRAID SAS 1078'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = RAID
none0@pci0:12:0:0:   class=0x0c0600 card=0x627415b3 chip=0x627415b3 rev=0x20 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Mellanox Technologies'
  device  = 'MT25204 [InfiniHost III Lx HCA]'
  class  = serial bus
pcib13@pci0:2:0:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x01031166 rev=0xc3 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Broadcom'
  device  = 'EPB PCI-Express to PCI-X Bridge'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
bce1@pci0:3:0:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x01b31028 chip=0x164c14e4 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Broadcom Corporation'
  device  = 'NetXtreme II BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
vgapci0@pci0:14:13:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x01b31028 chip=0x515e1002 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
  device  = 'ES1000'
  class  = display
  subclass  = VGA
$
```

`$ dmesg`

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2015 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p14 #0: Wed Mar 16 20:46:12 UTC 2016
  root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
VT: running with driver "vga".
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU  E5430  @ 2.66GHz (2660.08-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x10676  Family=0x6  Model=0x17  Stepping=6
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xce3bd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,DCA,SSE4.1>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  VT-x: HLT,PAUSE
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8265637888 (7882 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <DELL  PE_SC3  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 2 package(s) x 4 core(s)
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4
cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5
cpu6 (AP): APIC ID:  6
cpu7 (AP): APIC ID:  7
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 8
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80db8ea0, 0) error 19
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <DELL PE_SC3> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Warning: \134_PR_.CPU1._CST: Return Package is too small - found 3 elements, expected 3 (20150515/nsprepkg-389)
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error: [\134_PR_.CPU0.CST_] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20150515/psargs-391)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_PR_.CPU2._CST] (Node 0xfffff800043e8400), AE_NOT_FOUND (20150515/psparse-552)
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x7f irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x5f irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 350
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci4
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci5
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci6
pci7: <PCI bus> on pcib4
bce0: <QLogic NetXtreme II BCM5708 1000Base-T (B2)> mem 0xf4000000-0xf5ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci7
miibus0: <MII bus> on bce0
brgphy0: <BCM5708C 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bce0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
bce0: Ethernet address: 00:1d:09:67:9e:43
bce0: ASIC (0x57081020); Rev (B2); Bus (PCI-X, 64-bit, 133MHz); B/C (3.5.12); Bufs (RX:2;TX:2;PG:8); Flags (SPLT|MSI|MFW); MFW (ipms 1.6.0)
Coal (RX:6,6,18,18; TX:20,20,80,80)
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci5
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
pcib6: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.3 on pci4
pci9: <PCI bus> on pcib6
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
mfi0: <Dell PERC 6> port 0xec00-0xecff mem 0xfc680000-0xfc6bffff,0xfc640000-0xfc67ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
mfi0: Using MSI
mfi0: Megaraid SAS driver Ver 4.23
mfi0: FW MaxCmds = 1008, limiting to 128
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 4.0 on pci0
pci10: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
pcib9: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 5.0 on pci0
pci11: <PCI bus> on pcib9
pcib10: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 6.0 on pci0
pci12: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib10
pci12: <serial bus> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib11: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
pci13: <PCI bus> on pcib11
pcib12: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib12
pcib13: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci2
pci3: <PCI bus> on pcib13
bce1: <QLogic NetXtreme II BCM5708 1000Base-T (B2)> mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
miibus1: <MII bus> on bce1
brgphy1: <BCM5708C 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
brgphy1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bce1: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
bce1: Ethernet address: 00:1d:09:67:9e:41
bce1: ASIC (0x57081020); Rev (B2); Bus (PCI-X, 64-bit, 133MHz); B/C (3.5.12); Bufs (RX:2;TX:2;PG:8); Flags (SPLT|MSI|MFW); MFW (ipms 1.6.0)
Coal (RX:6,6,18,18; TX:20,20,80,80)
uhci0: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-1> port 0xcce0-0xccff irq 21 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2100
usbus0 on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-2> port 0xccc0-0xccdf irq 20 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: LegSup = 0x2100
usbus1 on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-3> port 0xcca0-0xccbf irq 21 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: LegSup = 0x2100
usbus2 on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-4> port 0xcc80-0xcc9f irq 20 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: LegSup = 0x2100
usbus3 on uhci3
ehci0: <Intel 63XXESB USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfc700000-0xfc7003ff irq 21 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4 on ehci0
pcib14: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci14: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib14
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xdc00-0xdcff mem 0xd0000000-0xd7ffffff,0xfc2d0000-0xfc2dffff irq 19 at device 13.0 on pci14
vgapci0: Boot video device
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel 63XXESB2 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xfc00-0xfc0f at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: does not respond
device_attach: fdc0 attach returned 6
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart1: <Non-standard ns8250 class UART with FIFOs> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc8fff,0xc9000-0xc9fff,0xec000-0xeffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
fdc0: No FDOUT register!
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
est4: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu4
est5: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu5
est6: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu6
est7: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu7
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x400 offMax=0x7e0
mfi0: 8988 (512516106s/0x0020/info) - Shutdown command received from host
mfi0: 8989 (boot + 3s/0x0020/info) - Firmware initialization started (PCI ID 0060/1000/1f0c/1028)
mfi0: 8990 (boot + 3s/0x0020/info) - Firmware version 1.11.52-0349
mfi0: 8991 (boot + 3s/0x0008/info) - Battery Present
mfi0: 8992 (boot + 3s/0x0020/info) - Package version 6.0.1-0080
mfi0: 8993 (boot + 21s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure (SES) discovered on PD 20(c None/p0)
mfi0: 8994 (boot + 21s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: Encl PD 20
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
mfid0 on mfi0
mfid0: 278784MB (570949632 sectors) RAID volume (no label) is optimal
mfi0: MFI_DCMD_PD_LIST_QUERY failed 2
mfi0: 8995 (boot + 21s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 20(c None/p0) Info: enclPd=20, scsiType=d, portMap=09, sasAddr=5001e0f0292dda00,0000000000000000
mfi0: 8996 (boot + 21s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 00(e0x20/s0)
mfi0: MFI_DCMD_PD_LIST_QUERY failed 2
mfi0: 8997 (boot + 21s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 00(e0x20/s0) Info: enclPd=20, scsiType=0, portMap=00, sasAddr=500000e019c68912,0000000000000000
mfi0: 8998 (boot + 21s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 01(e0x20/s1)
mfi0: MFI_DCMD_PD_LIST_QUERY failed 2
mfi0: 8999 (boot + 21s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 01(e0x20/s1) Info: enclPd=20, scsiType=0, portMap=01, sasAddr=500000e019c68672,0000000000000000
mfi0: 9000 (boot + 30s/0x0020/info) - Patrol Read resumed
mfi0: 9001 (512516143s/0x0020/info) - Time established as 03/28/16 21:35:43; (30 seconds since power on)
mfi0: 9004 (512516181s/0x0008/info) - Battery temperature is normal
mfi0: 9005 (512516181s/0x0008/FATAL) - Battery needs replacement - SOH Bad
mfi0: 9006 (512516181s/0x0008/WARN) - Current capacity of the battery is below threshold
mfi0: 9007 (512516181s/0x0008/WARN) - BBU disabled; changing WB virtual disks to WT
mfi0: 9008 (512516181s/0x0001/info) - Policy change on VD 00/0 to [ID=00,dcp=01,ccp=00,ap=0,dc=0,dbgi=0] from [ID=00,dcp=01,ccp=01,ap=0,dc=0,dbgi=0]
cd0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8084N 1.01> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
Root mount waiting for: usbus4 usbus3
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x0461> at usbus1
ugen4.2: <vendor 0x04b4> at usbus4
uhub5: <vendor 0x04b4 product 0x6560, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.0b, addr 2> on usbus4
uhub5: MTT enabled
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
uhub5: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mfid0p2 [rw]...
ugen1.3: <Dell> at usbus1
ukbd0: <Dell Dell USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3.06, addr 3> on usbus1
kbd2 at ukbd0
bce0: Gigabit link up!
ums0: <vendor 0x0461 USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on usbus1
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
$
```


----------



## PacketMan (Mar 29, 2016)

Maybe I should have done these commands sooner.  Found this.  


```
mfi0: 9005 (512516181s/0x0008/FATAL) - Battery needs replacement - SOH Bad
mfi0: 9006 (512516181s/0x0008/WARN) - Current capacity of the battery is below threshold
```


----------



## coolhandluke (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------



## RVE_Systems (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello everyone!

PacketMan, have you attempted to update to version 11 yet? I bought a 1950 and a 2950 for learning purposes and I am still practising FreeBSD within a virtual machine environment but I am interested in knowing if you have succeeded or even attempted to update it to the current version as it is the one I am planning to install.

Many thanks!


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 21, 2016)

Nope I have not tried FreeBSD 11 RELEASE yet.  As I mentioned previously in this discussion bhyve is not supported due to lack of CPU features. I got emulators/virtualbox-ose running, and got some virtual machines (FreeBSD and Linux) running, but I find they are very slow, especially when compiling ports. I tried changing various settings but no joy. From what I can tell its due to the lack of CPU VM extensions.

I'm going to look into a new multipurpose machine in the not so distant future. I'll run bhyve or vmware and then layer in my VM machines afterwards.


----------

